# Vinegar Eels the Easy Way



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

OopS! "Make a bent brush" got repeatedly posted!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't rinse the vinegar off?

You just go from the sides of the vinegar bottle directly into the tank?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's only a small amount of vinegar and if you do regular water changes the amount of vinegar is negligible.

Great method! I'll have to use that the next time I breed.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree! I've been trying to figure out how to harvest them... I'm a complete failure with the coffee filter method as most VE fall through.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keyoda said:


> You don't rinse the vinegar off?
> 
> You just go from the sides of the vinegar bottle directly into the tank?


Nope. It doesn't affect the fry. A little vinegar won't harm a healthy spawn.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> It's only a small amount of vinegar and if you do regular water changes the amount of vinegar is negligible.
> 
> Great method! I'll have to use that the next time I breed.


Thanks! I'm flattered to receive a compliment from an experienced breeder!


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I see you use coconut vinegar.

Most people use apple cider vinegar.

I guess anything other than distilled is ok.

Do you need to add apple slices?

Does it really help? Or just make it messy in the long run?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The VE feed on something in the apple...yes it's needed.

I use 50/50 water and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Mr. V!

I actually just started my very first VE culture today.
I got it off aquabid for $3 (free shipping).

I was on the fence about adding the apple slices, but I decided I would (as per your suggestion.)

I added 

1/4 of an apple chopped into half inch cubes 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup aged water
1/4 cup apple juice

(makes for a great salad dressing recipe too!)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just throw a ton of apple in my culture....gets it up and roarin in like 2 days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keyoda said:


> Thanks Mr. V!
> 
> I actually just started my very first VE culture today.
> I got it off aquabid for $3 (free shipping).
> ...


 
lol! Minus the vinegar eels! Yuck! lol


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keyoda said:


> I see you use coconut vinegar.
> 
> Most people use apple cider vinegar.
> 
> ...


I do not use apples, and still the vinegar eels multiply in such an exponential rate that they climb up to the bottle necks! My cultures produce so much VEs i do not know what to do with them all. IMO, apple slices in the coco-vinegar will spoil it. Even a little water spoils it.

I live in south east asia and coconut vinegar is a must in culinary recipes here, so they are very easy to find and purchase. I you live in the west, it seems like apple cider is easier to find.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! Minus the vinegar eels! Yuck! lol


lol. here the VEs go with the vinegar used for cooking. I never knew until I used coco vinegar for feeding betta fry. Now i don't use unpasteurized vinegar for my meals!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

VE occur naturally in unpasteurized vinegar so chances are we've all had some at some point in our life lol


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> VE occur naturally in unpasteurized vinegar so chances are we've all had some at some point in our life lol


Im very sure I have consumed A LOT! :lol:
We use it here almost everyday!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuwww! lol Well, what I don't know isn't going to hurt me. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh...yum...protien? haha.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

It makes me feel like a 2 week old betta fry.. :greenyay:
lol


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

So the dots wiggling at the surface are good.

What's the fuzzy white stuff at the bottom? fungus?

Are the apples supposed to sink? few have.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keyoda said:


> So the dots wiggling at the surface are good.
> 
> What's the fuzzy white stuff at the bottom? fungus?
> 
> Are the apples supposed to sink? few have.


The cocovinegar also has the white stuff. I do not know what it is but it doesn't effect the VE growth. 
I think it just means that the apples are now saturated. Nothing to worry about. :lol:


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

great idea... I was worried about harvesting mine too.. gonna buy a brush later today.. hehe


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

You can also use a q-tip and tape it to a pencil.


----------

